# Considering 2K9 Opal - feedback please



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys - need some help. Here's some background:

Long time rider. Approximately 8K miles a year - about 1/2 are on a road bike. Avid Cyclocross racer. Avid commuter.

Current Road Bike is a 2000 Trek OCLV with about 30K miles. I'll ride centuries, an occasional USA Cycling Master's Road Race, and some "criteriums" at a local speedway. Bottom line - I'm all over the place.

5'-10," 150 pounds. 

I like what Orbea is doing with their 2K9 product line - basically making it a "buffet" process. I'm not a fan of the Orca (just a bit much for me visually) - but hear good things about the Opal. I have local access to an Orbea dealer - good shop. 

What do you think...............and what size? I'm typically a 56, but a 54 on a Cross bike. I hear the Orbea's run a little large. What do you think about the warranty?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

The 09 Opal is supposed to be the bomb! They do run big. Sounds like your probobly a 54cm. Enjoy!


----------



## Tomb2100 (Apr 21, 2006)

09 Opal!!!????

How, when, where, how much, photo's, pictures?

Any info on the new one please! Currently have an 2005 Orca and am looking for a new Orbea.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have heard the 09 Opal will have a massive (maybe aero) downtube like the Cervelo Soloist.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I ride a 2006 Opal, so not positive this size info will help. I'm 5'11" with a 30 inch inseam. My Opal is a 54, with a 110 mm stem. I know, short legs.


----------

